# κατακυρώνω — κατοχυρώνω



## nickel (Feb 23, 2013)

Διάβασα προχτές, σε σχέση με τις συγκεντρώσεις της «γενικής» απεργίας, το παρακάτω:

Η Β. Γεωργίου του Α΄ –ξέρετε, τα πενήντα μέτρα δρόμος μπροστά από τη Μ. Βρετανία‒ έχει κατοχυρωθεί στο ΠΑΜΕ. 

Υπάρχει κάποια ηχητική ομοιότητα μεταξύ των ρημάτων *κατοχυρώνω* και *κατακυρώνω*, ίσως και κάποια σημασιολογική, που έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να βλέπουμε συχνά το ένα ρήμα στη θέση του άλλου (συνήθως το πρώτο στη θέση του δεύτερου). 

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τις σημασίες:
*κατακυρώνω*: (σε δημοπρασίες) αναγνωρίζω σε πλειοδότη την κυριότητα κινητού ή ακίνητου πράγματος. 
Παραδείγματα ΛΚΝ:
_Ο πίνακας / το οικόπεδο κατακυρώθηκε στον πλειοδότη. | Ο διαγωνισμός για την κατασκευή του αεροδρομίου κατακυρώθηκε στη μειοδότρια εταιρεία. | Tο εκλογοδικείο κατακύρωσε τη βουλευτική έδρα στο (τάδε) κόμμα._ 

Βλέπουμε στο τρίτο παράδειγμα τη χαλαρή μεταφορική σημασία που συνηθίζεται και έξω από νομικές διαδικασίες:


Ψηφοδέλτιο συνδυασμού χωρίς κανένα σταυρό κατακυρώνεται στον συνδυασμό.
Η εκλογική άνοδος της Χρυσής Αυγής δεν ήταν κεραυνός εν αιθρία. Είχαν προηγηθεί πολλές προσπάθειες ανασύστασης του ακροδεξιού χώρου που τη δεκαετία που μας πέρασε κατακυρώθηκε στον νεοσύστατο ΛΑΟΣ.
 Η μετάβαση των παιδιών από τη χρήση των άτεγκτων σχολικών βιβλίων στην ανάγνωση λογοτεχνικών υπήρξε απελευθερωτική διαδικασία και τους κατακυρώθηκε ως πνευματική ψυχαγωγία. 
Ο Ρίσσο την έσπρωξε στα δίχτυα, όμως το γκολ κατακυρώθηκε στον Αργεντινό φορ.

Στα αγγλικά έχουμε:
the painting went / was sold / was auctioned off to the highest bidder
the contract was awarded to…
the seat was allocated to the third party
The goal was eventually credited / awarded to X

Για το _κατοχυρώνω_ αντιγράφω από το ΛΚΝ:

*κατοχυρώνω* *-ομαι* *:* εξασφαλίζω κτ. ή κπ. από διεκδίκηση τρίτου, καταστροφή, εξαφάνιση, καταστρατήγηση κτλ.: _Πρέπει να κατοχυρώσουμε το δημοκρατικό μας πολίτευμα από κάθε επιβουλή. _| _Mε το νομοσχέδιο κατοχυρώνονται τα δικαιώματα της μειοψηφίας. _| _Πώς μπορώ να κατοχυρωθώ; _| _Mε το προσύμφωνο μόνο, δεν είσαι κατοχυρωμένος. _| _Tο κράτος κατοχυρώνει νομικά την προστασία των μνημείων._ || (επέκτ.): _Πρέπει να κατοχυρώσω τη θέση μου. _| _Θέλω να κατοχυρώσω τα μαθήματα που πέρασα τον Iούνιο._ || (μτφ.): _Aπό τη στιγμή που ξεκαθάρισα τις απόψεις μου, είμαι κατοχυρωμένος απέναντί του._

Για αγγλικά: protect, secure, safeguard, consolidate κ.τ.ό.

Την πρόταση που στάθηκε αφορμή για το σχόλιο θα την έκανα:
Η Β. Γεωργίου του Α΄ –ξέρετε, τα πενήντα μέτρα δρόμος μπροστά από τη Μ. Βρετανία‒ έχει *κατακυρωθεί στο* ΠΑΜΕ. 

Ίσως θα μπορούσε να γίνει και:
Η Β. Γεωργίου του Α΄ –ξέρετε, τα πενήντα μέτρα δρόμος μπροστά από τη Μ. Βρετανία‒ έχει *κατοχυρωθεί από* το ΠΑΜΕ. 
Τι λέτε;

Άσκηση:
Αναζητήστε στο διαδίκτυο διάφορους τύπους τού _κατοχυρώνω_ με την πρόθεση _σε_ να ακολουθεί (π.χ. «κατοχυρώθηκε στον»). Σημειώστε πόσα από τα «κατοχυρώθηκε» θα έπρεπε να είναι «κατακυρώθηκε» — ή κάτι άλλο.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Καταγράφηκε στο γκαφόνημα και η ύπαρξη του ανορθόγραφου _κατοκυρώνω_ ή επανετυμολογημένου _κατωκυρώνω_. Ούτε το πρώτο ούτε το τελευταίο τέρας που κυκλοφορεί στα πέριξ.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=243480&viewfull=1#post243480


----------

